# pain aux noix?



## wuzzo87 (May 20, 2005)

hi,

Does anyone have a Good recipe for pain aux noix?  

Thx :bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

This recipe looks pretty good and has photos. Be careful with the Google translation; it is very poor.


----------



## wuzzo87 (May 20, 2005)

Gee...thx Mezzaluna!

It's quite good, with the photos. Didn't know there were so many recipes there....but all in french..*sigh  
The only thing is, after the translation, i was laughing my head off ... lol!!  

Thx again


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We have a number of people here who can translate that recipe. My French is a bit rusty, but I'd ask someone else to give it a shot!


----------

